# *NGD* Sherman 8 String (Ice Blue) Lots of Pictures



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my student Michael's new 8 String from Mike Sherman. You guys have seen a couple shot's of it from Mike on here, but I figured it needed its very own thread. He broke his wrist while snowboarding a few days after he got it. He's sending me the x-ray pictures to post in here as well. Such a bummer for him! 

I finally got to play it today and take these pictures. Its a badass thats for sure! Its amazing, I don't need to go into detail of why its awesome, its a Sherman. 

































The buddies


----------



## Urbane (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats amazing. I really wish i had the money for a sherman but sorry to hear about his wrist, that really stinks. Amazing looking guitar and i bet it plays great


----------



## Shannon (Mar 14, 2009)

Good god!


----------



## Brendan G (Mar 14, 2009)

That is all.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 14, 2009)

It looks amazing. At a time when all I have is GAS...somehow I get more.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Groff (Mar 14, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Good god!



This.


----------



## jsousa (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## sepherus (Mar 14, 2009)

I love my Sherman. He made a good choice. I'm sure he had some help deciding though *wink wink* Looks fantastic as always. Mike's work is truly amazing and so far above every other brand/luthier I have come across so far.

I wish i had the money to play all Shermans. I still need to see his take on a single cut... He told me he had a few ideas in the works when I got mine from him last summer.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Amazing (as expected). Just makes the wait for mine a little harder...

breathe... patience...


----------



## jsousa (Mar 15, 2009)

man that break looks ouchy


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Mar 15, 2009)

^ Actually it doesn't look too bad to me... Might be painful but it should heal nicely. I'm no doctor though, so what the hell do I know lol.

That's a really sweet looking Sherman! Interesting color choice.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 15, 2009)

That looks great.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 15, 2009)

it's wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy beyond AWESOME


----------



## S-O (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 15, 2009)

Mike really outdid himself with this one. I love that ice blue finish. It would look really killer over a quilted maple top.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm a dumbass... can someone please circle where its broken cause i cant see shit lol


Edit: Wait... Im guessing it's where the bone is not attached?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome, I was wondering where that blue one was going


----------



## TMM (Mar 15, 2009)

My favorite Sherman I've seen, hands down. Absolutely gorgeous. Are those Nordstrands?


----------



## Pauly (Mar 15, 2009)

Sherman threads are consistently chock full of epic win, this is no different!


----------



## Fred (Mar 15, 2009)

Really nice guitar, I feel seriously bad for the guy that he should have broken his wrist at quite such an inconvenient time!


----------



## cddragon (Mar 15, 2009)

Pauly said:


> Sherman threads are consistently chock full of epic win, this is no different!


 HELL YEAH!
These guitars look awesome!
Hope that the owner will recover soon...


----------



## Regor (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Chris... you _might_ wanna edit out the parts in that x-ray that list his personal health information. Here's laws against showing that kinda stuff (HIPPA), and it could easily be used for ID Theft.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Mar 15, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I'm a dumbass... can someone please circle where its broken cause i cant see shit lol
> 
> 
> Edit: Wait... Im guessing it's where the bone is not attached?



Look at the ring finger. Down towards what I would actually consider the palm of the hand. The fourth metacarpal. The gaps are normal joints filled with cartilage and connective tissue that doesn't show up well on an X-ray.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 15, 2009)

Man, that fracture does not look fun. Bummers! 
See, that's why I'm either playing guitar or on the couch stuffing myself with Cheetos. No chance of a wrist fracture there!

p.s. Sweet guitar for a 19 yr old!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 15, 2009)

nice axe is a sherman with a twist in color...


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 15, 2009)

Great Guitar!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 16, 2009)

Regor said:


> Hey Chris... you _might_ wanna edit out the parts in that x-ray that list his personal health information. Here's laws against showing that kinda stuff (HIPPA), and it could easily be used for ID Theft.



done


----------



## Panterica (Mar 16, 2009)

skeets in pants


----------



## esdreas (Mar 16, 2009)

How much for a custom sherman? I NEED one of those!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 16, 2009)

esdreas said:


> How much for a custom sherman? I NEED one of those!



It depends on what you want. The person to ask is Mike Sherman, but if you're not actually thinking of buying one, save the time it would take getting a quote and just know that it's expensive.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2009)

esdreas said:


> How much for a custom sherman? I NEED one of those!



I'll give the simple answer and say _at least_ $1800+


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Mar 16, 2009)

MFB said:


> I'll give the simple answer and say _at least_ $1800+



It's a custom made guitar. Mike and his family gotta eat, drive a car, pay his bills, live in a nice house, etc.

Besides, his top notch wood choice and materials cost a lot too. I think it's a very decent price for such a prestige custom instrument.

Mike's answer:



msherman said:


> to quote a guitar exactly like Chris letchford`s guitar which is a $3400 guitar with Nordstrand pickups.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not criticizing the price by any means, I'm just saying customs are pricey which is why I stressed the 'at least part' so much

For what you get out of Shermans they're worth every cent


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 16, 2009)

Quite beautiful - lets hope he recovers quickly enough to enjoy it soon


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 17, 2009)

specs of booth please


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 17, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> It's a custom made guitar. Mike and his family gotta eat, drive a car, pay his bills, live in a nice house, etc.
> 
> Besides, his top notch wood choice and materials cost a lot too. I think it's a very decent price for such a prestige custom instrument.
> 
> Mike's answer:



Yeah and they're way cheaper than trying to get Jackson or ESP to build you something, not to mention probably better.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 17, 2009)

Win.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 18, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> not to mention better.



fix´d!

this thing looks extremely nice! just... insane! there´s something about the almost-grey icy blue colour that just screams classyness!

i´d love to see that in green, purple, and red...


----------



## BurialWithin (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW....that guitar would swallow all my guitars whole .....
beautiful congrats!


----------



## Variant (Mar 18, 2009)

God, stop posting that thing!  Mike does such amazing work. If I don't end up doing my own thing, he's on the top of my list of custom builder to make me a custom eight string weapon!


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## technomancer (Mar 18, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


>



that's awesome


----------



## wakndeback (Apr 2, 2009)

My hand is all Gooooood!!!! I'm happy i get to play again!


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Apr 2, 2009)

Great news mate!

Now you can enjoy your new Sherman Ice 8 to the fullest!


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 2, 2009)

Wait i don't see the blue???


----------



## GazPots (Apr 2, 2009)

Ice isn't really blue is it.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok guys i apologize but either i'm just really dumb.....(i'm not)..... or i don't get the color scheme or something??


----------



## msherman (Apr 2, 2009)

It`s a hard color to photograph as the color flip-flops with light relection. In person it definately shows the blue.
Just south west of the bridge where the light reflects is it`s natural color.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh ok this picture looks much better.... wow man that is beautiful.


----------



## st2012 (Apr 2, 2009)

That's really high on the list of my favorite finishes ever. Looks great.


----------



## wakndeback (Apr 3, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Great news mate!
> 
> Now you can enjoy your new Sherman Ice 8 to the fullest!





Defiantly!!! Back to writing and practice practice practice!!!

Here is a bunch of pictures I took of my guitar that look nice.

Enjoy!


----------



## st2012 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 3, 2009)

stunning pieces of work...


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Apr 4, 2009)

I love this picture. The way the flamed maple binding looks with the mahogany and the ics blue top.

Thanks for sharing this with us. 

I have to wait for a few months for my Sherman, but i'm sure it will be as nice as this one


----------



## Fler (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

That guitar is gorgeous 

Those planet wave auto trim tuners are really great also


----------



## Fler (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been pondering having those Planet Waves AutoTrim tuners included in my Oni specs, how well do they rack up against Sperzels and such?


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 5, 2009)

Fler said:


> I've been pondering having those Planet Waves AutoTrim tuners included in my Oni specs, how well do they rack up against Sperzels and such?



I been using them on several guitars, they are very good, but I prefer the sperzels or the hipshot over them way more....

You dont get the high quality feel that you get with the others...

Its strange because they have an 18:1 ratio and you really cant tell the difference with a 17:1....

But the cool thing is that they cut and look the string for you so you dont have to wrap them arround... 

You can find them here:

Planet Waves Auto-Trim Locking Guitar Machines at Stewart-MacDonald


----------



## wakndeback (Apr 5, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> I love this picture. The way the flamed maple binding looks with the mahogany and the ics blue top.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us.
> 
> I have to wait for a few months for my Sherman, but i'm sure it will be as nice as this one



Thanks a lot! I Def love the way that looks too. It's really beautiful.

You'll defiantly have to show me yours when you get it!!



hufschmid said:


> That guitar is gorgeous
> 
> Those planet wave auto trim tuners are really great also



Thanks!!! Yeah, I love them too. They are really solid tuners.


----------



## msherman (Apr 5, 2009)

Glad to hear the hand is healed up, Michael


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike, check yo email dude!


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 7, 2009)

Sherman guitar's are stunning, so many choice's I have not seen or heard before in wood. I've seen some similair guitar's to this one that had a wood peice covering the pickup. Not only is it discreet to the choice of pickups, but I always wodered would it take away form the tone?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 7, 2009)

Dammit. Sherman gas AGAIN. And I still can't afford it  BTW, how do those pups hold up to Lundgren M8s? 

That's one sexy guitar... I love the flip-flop ice blue-grey finish. What's it tuned to? F#-e, B-g, B-a, or some thing a little less standard?

About the tuners... What if you were in F# standard but wanted to do some drop E djent? Would you have to replace the string? If yes, then do they really perform that well that it's worth it? I've heard you only have to tune them once, but still...

G0DLESSENDEAVOR, I *think* I've read somewhere that covers tend to make the pickup a little smoother, but I've never really A-B'd anything so I can't really tell you.


----------



## wakndeback (Apr 7, 2009)

msherman said:


> Glad to hear the hand is healed up, Michael



Thanks!! It feel good. Just a little tender sometimes.

The guitar is playing great. I'm writing some cool stuff with it.



Dusty201087 said:


> Dammit. Sherman gas AGAIN. And I still can't afford it  BTW, how do those pups hold up to Lundgren M8s?
> 
> That's one sexy guitar... I love the flip-flop ice blue-grey finish. What's it tuned to? F#-e, B-g, B-a, or some thing a little less standard?
> 
> ...



Thanks, It's tuned BEADGBEG. Just like Chris'. I'm more of a melody person so i have no use for going lower then a low B.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 8, 2009)

wakndeback said:


> Thanks, It's tuned BEADGBEG. Just like Chris'. I'm more of a melody person so i have no use for going lower then a low B.



Cool cool. I've wanted to try out that tuning, but I honestly like the low F# so much I think I'd rather have that... Maybe I'll just get a 9 string  (it's funny cause I can't afford it!)

Still dude, what's the scoop on those tuners? I'm kinda curious about them and the problems I mentioned previously. I may just have to check these things out


----------



## wakndeback (Apr 8, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Cool cool. I've wanted to try out that tuning, but I honestly like the low F# so much I think I'd rather have that... Maybe I'll just get a 9 string  (it's funny cause I can't afford it!)
> 
> Still dude, what's the scoop on those tuners? I'm kinda curious about them and the problems I mentioned previously. I may just have to check these things out




Haha, Do what suits you best!!! Low is defiantly fun!

They are awesome. I havent had any problems so you should get them


----------



## cvinos (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## ChrisLetchford (Apr 11, 2009)

pretty sure on the Planet Wave tuners, the biggest gauge string you can use with them is a 60. So I think a low F# wont work with those tuners. Unless you like a 60 for a F#, haha. 

Mike told me a while ago about them, but I can remember for sure. Something like that though.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 11, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> pretty sure on the Planet Wave tuners, the biggest gauge string you can use with them is a 60. So I think a low F# wont work with those tuners. Unless you like a 60 for a F#, haha.



Hmm, that doesn't sound right - or should say, I hope that's not right - Mike said he was going to use Planet Waves on my 8 with low F# - can't imagine he'd use a 60...


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Apr 11, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Hmm, that doesn't sound right - or should say, I hope that's not right - Mike said he was going to use Planet Waves on my 8 with low F# - can't imagine he'd use a 60...




lets hope its not then. maybe it was 68.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah hopefully


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 12, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Hmm, that doesn't sound right - or should say, I hope that's not right - Mike said he was going to use Planet Waves on my 8 with low F# - can't imagine he'd use a 60...



Well you could always just file the hole to make it a bit bigger, couldn't you?


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Well you could always just file the hole to make it a bit bigger, couldn't you?




I'd imagine he'd drill it out, I think filing would be a waste of time on a hole that small


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, did you Sherman guys get cases from Mike? Thought I read somewhere that he has someone making cases for him...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 23, 2009)

It is my mission to one day own a Sherman

When his works are posted they're pretty much the nicest guitars i have ever seen.....im sure they sound like god too


----------



## Coobanez (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Citizenerased78 (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks awesome, Chris. I saw you guys live last night too. I was, like, right in front of Travis. Awesome show and happy NGD!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Apr 29, 2009)

anyone knows the specs of Chris 8.. and michael's 8?


----------



## tian (Apr 29, 2009)

dirgesong said:


> anyone knows the specs of Chris 8.. and michael's 8?


Body: African Mahogany &#8226; Top: Curly Maple &#8226; Fretboard: Bokote &#8226; Scale: 25.5" &#8226; Multi-colored fiber optic fret markers &#8226; Tuning: BEADGBEG

That's what's on Sherman's page for Chris' guitar.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the RG Ice 8 has a Ebony fretboard. Maybe Mike can conform that.


----------



## msherman (Apr 30, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> I think the RG Ice 8 has a Ebony fretboard. Maybe Mike can conform that.



Correct, Sir. Macassar Ebony on Michael`s guitar.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks guys and Mr. Sherman


----------

